# New Breast Mass codes



## Coastal Coder (Oct 17, 2017)

Good morning,

I am at a lose as to how to code for masses in the 12-3-6-9 oclock positions. The new codes are for UIQ, UOQ, LIQ and LOQ, with a code for unspecified quadrant.

Unlike the Breast Cancer codes which has a overlapping code for those positions.

I have been using the unspecified quadrant codes but I don't like to use that. Any help would be great.


Thanks so much for your help 

Michelle L English CPC


----------



## MAYER14 (Oct 24, 2017)

*Coding breast masses at 3, 6, 9, or 12 o'clock*

I have been using the unspecified code too. I am with you, I don't like it.


----------



## AngAus (Oct 31, 2017)

Have you been receiving denials from Medicare when using these new codes? The new DX have been denying for medical necessity when billing for a biopsy or diagnostic mammogram.


----------



## Crisgo88 (Jul 9, 2018)

*Breast quadrants*

According to SuperCoder.com  "The correct codes for the 12 o'clock position breast mass are N63.22 and N63.21 or N63.11 and N63.12 as per laterality mentioned in document."

Another post from 2-01-2018 from terrilynn.logan@gmail.com states "There was a WPS call back on Jan 10th where this issue was addressed.  They stated to code the lump as being in both quadrants, not unspecified".


----------

